# Crop Multiple Images



## kitjv (Jan 29, 2018)

Operating System:Mac Nigh Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR Classic

I have 4 variations of the same image that I would like to crop identically. Is there a way to apply the crop to all 4 simultaneously? 

Thank you.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 29, 2018)

In Develop, you can used the "Copy Settings" function to copy the crop and any other settings that you want to replicate. 
Alternately, in Grid view, Select the image with the crop applied as the "most selected" image and the others that you want to crop.  Then choose sync Settings and select only the crop settings to be sync'd


----------



## kitjv (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you so much. As soon as I read your response, I felt that I had simply overlooked the obvious. Thanks for waking me up.


----------

